# Frame an image with Illustrator?



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Can I put a small colored border around an image using Illustrator?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

This might help
http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/177/en/


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Great. Thanks.


----------

